# mon clavier n'écrit plus qu'en symboles QUE FAIRE?



## zemilka (14 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je vous sollicite aujourd'hui parce que depuis plusieurs jours, le clavier de mon mac n'écrit qu'en symboles (*&#64257;&#8706;ÒÒÏ&#64257;ÌÚºÂê©&#8776;Ì&#64257;È&#64257;î) 
J'ai beau activé désactivé les pommes alt ctrl, je suis allée ds les paramètres je n'ai rien trouvé de satisfaisant...  quelqu'un aurait il LA solution pour pouvoir à nouveau écrire en français avec des lettres  
Merci bcp !!!


----------



## Larme (14 Septembre 2013)

Tu as renversé quelque chose sur ton clavier ?


----------



## zemilka (14 Septembre 2013)

non....


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2013)

zemilka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vous sollicite aujourd'hui parce que depuis plusieurs jours, le clavier de mon mac n'écrit qu'en symboles (*&#64257;&#8706;ÒÒÏ&#64257;ÌÚºÂê©&#8776;Ì&#64257;È&#64257;î)
> J'ai beau activé désactivé les pommes alt ctrl, je suis allée ds les paramètres je n'ai rien trouvé de satisfaisant...  quelqu'un aurait il LA solution pour pouvoir à nouveau écrire en français avec des lettres
> Merci bcp !!!



Oui mais, là tu écris comment et avec quel clavier ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

tester une autre session
histoire de voir si une preference est corrompue sur ta session


----------



## zemilka (14 Septembre 2013)

avec un autre ordi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

j'ai le même problème avec une autre session. 
J'imagine que c'est comme ci une touche ou une combinaison était enfoncée, mais même pas.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

c'est un filaire? , un blue tooth?

testé via  un autre clavier?
tout est à jour?

on ne sait rien de ton mac , on ne sait pas si il est recent ou occaze, entretenu ou pas, ni quel OS, rien

pour l'instant c'est un peu " Allo le garage godin"


----------



## zemilka (14 Septembre 2013)

alors c'est un macbook pro que j'ai acheté neuf il y a 2 ans, les maj sont faites regulièrement, j'ai éssayé de brancher un clavier en usb et ça marche parfaitement. 

( garage godin pas mal mais j'pensais qu'une simple manip aurait pu arranger tout ça  )


----------



## macomaniac (14 Septembre 2013)

Salut *zemilka*.

*&#64257;&#8706;Ò&#402;ÒÏ&#64257;Ì&#8224;Úº&#8224;Âê&#8225;©&#8776;Ì&#64257;È&#64257;î&#8224;* constituent une suite de caractères qui se frappent en clavier Français AZERTY avec la touche '_alt_' tenue pressée. Je te suggère de te concentrer sur l'une ou l'autre de ces 2 touches '_alt_' qui flanquent la barre d'espacement et d'y chercher le '_pourquoi donc fais-je une fixation sur l'optatif?_'


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Sy chercher le '_pourquoi donc fais-je une fixation sur l'optatif?_'


vaut mieux ca qu'une fixette sur les cranes d'oeufs
(sauf ceux à perruque bien entendu)
(je sors)


ps dis donc macomaniac ,
tu vas bien?
je trouve ton poste anormalement.... court
bizarre ca


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ...ps dis donc macomaniac ,
> tu vas bien?
> je trouve ton poste anormalement.... court
> bizarre ca



Ce doit-être son clone.


----------



## esimport (15 Septembre 2013)

peut-être faudrait-il essayer avec un clavier branché en USB externe et voir si le défaut se répète


----------



## PDD (15 Septembre 2013)

il l'a fait déjà et comme cela tout est normal...


----------



## esimport (16 Septembre 2013)

pardon, j'avais mal lu. Si un clavier externe fonctionne parfaitement, alors le diagnostic est simple: il s'agit du clavier simple qui est à changer, ou de la nappe qui est mal branchée. Il faudrait essayer de démonter le couvercle arrière du macbook, de soulever le volet pivotant sécurisant la nappe clavier, de débrancher et de retrancher:
débrancher nappe clavier macbook pro


----------

